# Air ride on a neon



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

Is that a good idea or bad?. Is it difficult, just want to ask ?


----------



## JuicedGrandAm (Sep 9, 2003)

juice would lay it out easier. my buddy has strut-bags on a neon, and it doesn't even tuck a damn bit of tire. all the way down you can finger the gap between the tire and fender like a pussy.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

the wheel well is pretty big, I think it would lay "frame" and still not tuck a standard size wheel..

but yes, you can and should bag a neon.. but I dunno about bags, maybe cylinders?? I can't be sure.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I sseen a Import Tuner mag with an add that slangs both bags and cylinders for a Neon. So yes. Though juice lays it out more, it might cause a lot of problems to that ride. IMO, bag it.


----------



## JuicedGrandAm (Sep 9, 2003)

with air cylinders, maybe...with strut bags, no way. it's not worth it. it doesn't sit low at all...I'd still put a simple hydraulic set-up on it if I was doin' a Neon.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuicedGrandAm_@Sep 12 2003, 11:50 PM
> *with air cylinders, maybe...with strut bags, no way. it's not worth it. it doesn't sit low at all...I'd still put a simple hydraulic set-up on it if I was doin' a Neon.*


 how far does the frame sit above the ground when fully dropped?
sometimes them strut bags just dont have much stroke to them..


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

check it out dan :cheesy:


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Sep 13 2003, 05:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Sep 13 2003, 05:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JuicedGrandAm_@Sep 12 2003, 11:50 PM
> *with air cylinders, maybe...with strut bags, no way. it's not worth it. it doesn't sit low at all...I'd still put a simple hydraulic set-up on it if I was doin' a Neon.*


how far does the frame sit above the ground when fully dropped?
sometimes them strut bags just dont have much stroke to them..[/b][/quote]
with my air cylinders in the front and bags in back the thing is about an inch off but if i got some low pro tires then the biooooootch would be grounded


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

here is one of my bud from kaotic shop 1995 neon on 18" on air cylinders if you want to see more go to;
http://www.kaoticcustoms.com/index.cfm


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

damm i like that neon


----------



## scott (Apr 25, 2003)

how makes neons tryin to work out what they are over here


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

its a dodge product..


----------



## scott (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for that mate!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 15 2003, 04:30 AM
> *its a dodge product..*


 plymouth makes em too. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

well i meant cylinders, I wasnt informed on what i was getting. He just told me last week. How would the ride be ? real stiff or what?.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

so can anyone tell me how it would ride?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

it depends on who you ask...

some people say stiff, others say it rides nice..


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

only 1 way to find out.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the stuff came in today- ill guess we will find out next week :biggrin:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

could always go ghetto and chop the springs


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Acrophobia2587_@Sep 20 2003, 07:44 AM
> *could always go ghetto and chop the springs*


 been there, done that :biggrin:


----------

